# Jimmy the freeloader.. mystery



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 27, 2013)

You're not going to believe this one:

Saturday morning I went to see my sister 50 miles away - she's lives in the country - then that afternoon we [ Yvonne / wife ] went to Tractor Supply to get sunflower seeds.. K-mart and then Walmart - it was dark by then. Since it was getting colder that night it was time to take the tropical hibiscus to her mothers' garage across the road where it will survive the winter... a Mothers Day gift from 2010!

Here's where the mystery starts..... Yvonne heard a cat.. and eventually after looking around everywhere.. we determined the meows were coming from under the hood of the car!!! Now remember it's freezing cold and dark - I lift the hood and there between the battery-box and the strut-housing [ shock absorber ] was this cat-tail!!!!! All we could see was his tail and a little of his butt. He had managed to wedge between - face down!

I'm scrambling around to find the tools needed - take the battery out of the molded box it was in.. take the box out [ metrics of course ]  .. and all the while he's crying and scared we're sure.

I finally got the box loose and picked him up and he immediately [ anyone who knows cats ] jams his head up under my chin in my beard and starts purring!

*WHERE AND HOW DID HE GET THERE??????*

Jimmy stayed out in the storage shed that night in a "cat-house" we had from years ago.. all snug and warm with blankets, etc.!

Now mind you we have 3 indoor and an indoor/outdoor mommy cat that had 2 of them.. all ex-females.

Along comes this 12 week-old [ the vet speculated.. also ] BOY!!! - the next night.. after shots, etc. at vets.

This little guy is not 1/4 the size of our smallest.. and the calico is 17 pounds --- and Jimmy is hissing and growling at all of them [ he''ll get over it. ]

HEEEEEERE'S JIMMY -----







The *first / only* night outside -









He has some of the prettiest markings - not rare but not common - typical of Tabbys.

Now he has found the basket on the coffee table.. so we tied a ribbon on the handle -











He was done playing.. so he struck a "See how handsome my left profile is?" pose!









I guess we'll keep him.. 

 -- wattaya think?


----------



## lkwagner (Nov 27, 2013)

What a great story! Beautifulllll markings


----------



## TigsMom (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely Adorable! I'd name him Everready, 454, or Diesel since he thinks he's a battery or an engine. LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2013)

Poor little Jimmy. Ya gotta' wonder just how long he was stuck under the hood. And how lucky he was to not get hit by the fan. I've had a couple of hit-by-fan cats and ever since then, I always smack my hood a couple times before getting in and starting the engine.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 27, 2013)

Yvonne [ wife / critic ] tells me he was a "hitch-hiker".. NOT a freeloader!

You are welcome to agree with her .. ( but you would be dead-wrong! )

I told her this was my story and I'll tell it the way I wanted to.. 



( watch this as much as 10 seconds.. to see MY reply )


----------



## JennBell0725 (Nov 27, 2013)

I live in the country and I for one can tell you he is lucky. It's not uncommon to see a whole litter of kittens out on the highway or the odd cut up one huddled in a parking lot because they fell out. Sad but it happens. Jimmy hit the jackpot when he got stuck under your hood.


----------



## wellington (Nov 27, 2013)

That is one lucky cat and amazing story. So glad he found someone that would give him a good home. I say he was both a freeloader and hitch hiker


----------



## gieseygirly (Nov 27, 2013)

He is a nice looking kitten. He's lucky he chose your vehicle!


----------



## TommyZ (Nov 27, 2013)

Handsome lil Kisa.... awesome story with a great ending. Now that you took him in, youll be telling it for the next 20 years. Kinda makes me miss my Marty, i found him outside while playing in 1995, he just passed this past April. Youve got a great story now, one that youll never forget. Congrats on your one of a kind find.


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 27, 2013)

what a great story  that's actually how i found my cat....only he was lodged in the front bumper....it was extremely difficult to free him but so worth it


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 27, 2013)

It's always fun and easy to tell a story about a miracle kitty!!!

THANKS 

 ALL.. 

Jimmy does a lot of this [ in the dark actually.. flash lights it up ].. just can't get over those markings on him.. and that L O N G tail!





Now that he's becoming more comfortable with his surroundings he's getting into stuff now ---- forgot what it was like having a kitten around.

It was back then [ Feb.? 2008 ]..





5 days old -





2 weeks 2 days old -








Here we go again................


----------



## Barista5261 (Nov 27, 2013)

KITTEN PILE!!!!!

Aaaah so adorable!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 28, 2013)

He has found the "tower" -





Birdwatching -





" I think I'll play with my catnip-filled 'monster' " -





Time to rest now -





This all occurred in a 2 minute time-lapse!.... kids


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2013)

Yep, this time of year with the weather turning colder especially, folks need to hit on their cars/trucks hoods and sides before getting in to them. Cats go for the warmth those engines give off. Glad yours was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 28, 2013)

What a great story, especially at Thanksgiving. It"s always heartwarming to hear a story in which an animal's are rescued.
I think Jimmy is a big freeloader and a smart boy! Shall we say..... He scored having you as his daddy.
His coloring is beautiful!
Love the mother cat and her gorgeous babies!
Happy Thanksgiving, Terry!
[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. 

I feel Blessed to have a "dark-chocolate" tiger tabby that came to us in this "miraculous" way - since I couldn't keep the one in the litter from above!

We did keep the tail-less "BlueCreme" Maxi -





















AND Abbi -





We knew she was going to be a "Queen".. look at that face!













Her favorite place on old "cat-condo" -





She knows how to relax -





Young Sisters -

Shortly after nuetering -





Shhhhh.....





And LuLu ( mommy cat )





Hope this blesses y'all in some small way!


----------



## Jim in Merced CA (Nov 28, 2013)

What a great story -- and a great name


----------

